# Techline Coatings



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Anyone have experience with this product? I'm looking at the Colorguard stainless.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

I decided to buy 12 oz. of their Colorgard Titanium coating. It's a thermal barrier. I'll post my progress and review incrementally on this. I hope it doesn't burn off like others. A $75 experiment.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Finally got to them.


----------



## EagleGoat (Jun 6, 2012)

Results?


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

So far so good. I've driven approximately 150 miles on them after install. I was going to post after at least 300. The coating is adhering well. Some heat discoloration spots, but that's been documented by the manufacturer.

I'll take current pics tomorrow. I haven't done a temperature analysis for the thermal barrier capabilities. I did a touch test and I was able to do so within 5 minutes after a 30 mile drive. Not grab and hold. Just a quick touch without getting 3rd degree burns. 

Pics of them after the initial application. I can't seem to edit my old post above.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

So far, so good.


----------

